# Problem: LBA48 Boot CD version with Enhancements



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

LBA48 Boot CD version with Enhancements

I downloaded this two days ago and it does not boot to prompt... I have downloaded for the Zipper problem and assumed that it was zipper the whole time.. i found this out because i created the lba48 boot as a whole cd

I press enter then probs drives

then once irq13 irq 14 pops up it freezes

if anyone downloaded the recent PTV boot cd with enhancements post here

I wasted 7 cd with this project and having the PTV boot cd ticks me 

Link to zipper project

I'm post number #8770


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Are you adding the lba48 to the zipper iso? What software are you burning with? Sounds like a PC issue if your not getting past the irq13 and 14. Its not seeing your drives.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

sk33t3r said:


> Are you adding the lba48 to the zipper iso? What software are you burning with? Sounds like a PC issue if your not getting past the irq13 and 14. Its not seeing your drives.


I have followed zipper's website tons and tons of times burned about 7 times i'm useing imgburn to burn the iso

I burn just ptv cd and booted it and i get the same result it freezes AFTER it reads irq14


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I have burned zipper and ptvupgrade images several times with no problems. But I use nero. 

Are you closing session? What setting are you using with imgburn?


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey guys i found out that it wasnt the PTV cd or zipper at all...

It was caused by my sata drive 

So make sure you connect only the tivo drive and the cdrom for the installation process

I wouldnt mind if ptv sent me 7 blank cds : P LOL J/P


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

That will definetly do it, I saw that posted in another thread on here. recently


----------

